# Gluten free



## hooper80 (24/10/15)

I have a mate who celiac, and I'm wondering if there is any gluten free recipes out there?


----------



## kevo (24/10/15)

From what I've read, the product called clarity ferm should help with reducing gluten in homemade beers. 

May be worth checking out. 

Kev


----------



## glennheinzel (25/10/15)

kevo said:


> From what I've read, the product called clarity ferm should help with reducing gluten in homemade beers.
> 
> May be worth checking out.
> 
> Kev


I've received the following information on this enzyme. Not sure of availability in Aus and if you can buy smaller quantities...


Brewers Clarex is an sparingly used enzyme, you would need between 2 and 3g per 100 Litres. It is added at the start of the fermentation in order to do its’ work whilst the wort/ beer is warm. It is best to slurry the addition to make sure it mixes well. 1Kg will cost £122.55 plus vat. This is the smallest package size that we can do. We have called this Brewers Clarity as we have had to repack from the original 5Kg packs.
The enzyme works as a great haze stabiliser, but will produce Gluten removed beers. Note that to label a beer gluten free you would need to have the beer checked by a lab. This is something we can do for approximately £70.


----------



## kevo (25/10/15)

For wats it's worth...

http://www.ibrew.com.au/products/white-labs-wlon4000-clarity-ferm

Apparently produces gluten reduced beer, below the standard for gluten free- but as previously posted, you have to have it assessed to be absolutely sure. Be plenty of resources around though and specifically GF kits are available too I think. 

My daughter is coeliac which means there's a good chance I have some gluten issues too so taking a bit of interest in GF options myself recently. 

Kev


----------



## enoch (25/10/15)

Works for my wife and another friend. neither of them drink a lot but like the opportunity.
All my brews have clarity Ferm now.
Craftbrewer and ESB both have it.


----------



## Mikeyr (25/10/15)

Ditto, works for my wife. Goes in every brew of mine. Clarity Ferm, get it from lhbs. (Daves in North Sydney)


----------



## Hairy Maclary (26/10/15)

Anecdotally, have you guys noticed any difference in flavour or mouthfeel compared to non clarifermed brews?


----------



## Frag_Dog (28/10/15)

I've used it a few times for a mate who is celiac.

I didn't notice any difference in anything to be honest. I didn't add it for clarification as my beers come out clear enough for me. There were no flavour impacts either. I don't know if I would be able to tell the difference between a Clairtyferm and non-Clairtyferm, but my celiac mate was able to drink it without issue.

Check out http://beerandwinejournal.com/clarity-ferm-i/ for a bit more detail


----------



## Mikeyr (28/10/15)

No flavour or change in anything that i can detect. Don't reckon it does all that good of a job in the clarification stakes, but does seem to split up that gluten pretty damn well!

First couple of times i used it, it just seemed TOO easy and too small an amount to do anything and expected that Jacqui would have a reaction ... nope ...nada.... no more malting buckwheat in the oven for me!!


----------



## enoch (28/10/15)

I think proteins they are after are more about chill haze than yeast. I don't serve cold enough for chill haze and the yeast still has to settle or be dropped with gelatine.


----------

